# My 1st month out on the rails (one hell of a trip)



## Bl3wbyyou

Just got back from my 1st trip out on the rails.With a crew of 8 that grew to a crew of 11.Here's how it all started.Hah.

Met Circles near baldwin with his local goon squad of newbies.And we walked all thru the night to the waycrief yard which goes thru some nice ghettos.Heard gunshots and all that nice stuff as well.Got there about 1am and waited for our train to show up at near 3-4 am she rolls up.Breaks air.We call it in and see where she is headed.New Orleans ehh?Sounds better then FL lol.Catch out on a few grainers riding 8 deep and with 3 dogs.Pretty intense id say.

I forgot to mention we went to 5 points and stayed at school #4 which is behind the park.What an epic place to squat at.I loved that place and will be making a return there shortly.I also had to take a break from walking to the baldwin yard then to 5 points i had blisters the size of quarters that i needed to take care of.I was walking like a old fart at this point.But hey now i can walk 10-20 miles and not really have any problems.

We roll on thru the massive yard that is waycross at around 6am.Get out of there and head out to one of the many hop out spots. (little did we know,what we got ourselfs into here with this many ppl) We spend nearly a week home bumming it in GA and trying to find out if any of the trains stop in the area where we were told that they do sometimes.But they never stop long enough for all of us to load up with everything.So after a few days of waiting we get fed up and decide to break our crew up and have 4 of us catch out on the fly on a hotshot (IM Model) and mind you im not a small guy im a chubby 6'4 bastard with 40lbs of gear.And this 1st train that i catch on the fly is booking it.Everyone else caught it and i was starting to panic to think i wouldn't get it.

But finally she comes around and i grab ahold of a 53 suicide and ride her till she comes to a stop.Then all 4 of us get on separate ones with containers and decks.Spend the rest of the night on that train and it stops in Alabama Birmingham to be exact. (little did i know what events would unfold as we made our way out of there the same day we arrived there)

Gets about midnight or around then.And we goto the local hop out spot that is a pretty much a haven for hobo's and the likes.Needless to say they all start drinking and hell raising.Someone gets stabbed over a joint.Cops are called but never show up lol.We had to get the fuck out of there.We caught another 53 at around 2am and called it in to see where she was headed.And turns out she was making her way to Missouri so we all bed down for the night.We wake up and what do we see?We are back in FUCKING GEORGIA!What the fuck!LOL.And we roll into this massive yard that is for NW and for CSX on the other side.We roll into that place and throw our gear out and run for the woods.

Make for a plan and look over a map on a smartphone to see where exactly we were at.Turns out we are 10 miles out from Atlanta and the nearest road is right thru these 2 massive yards.But we figure out a route thru the thick ass woods that is dividing both of these yards.Takes us no joke 4 hrs of bush whacking to get to this damn road.We all nearly thought we would die LOL.We were out of supply's and running low on energy.

Then we all meet up in Atlanta with the dogs and the rest of our crew.Which they hitch hiked to us in 2 days which isn't bad from waycross.Then i get to see the true colors of these people i traveled with.They spange up enough money while we are in little 5 points to score 4-6 12 packs a day.Then they will go off into the ghettos and by some heroin then they had the nerve to shoot up in front of me.So i had to get the fuck out of there after 2 weeks of seeing them do this.And i figure like last time we would never get out of GA.I am sure they are still rotting in GA.

So after this i had a nice walk for 20 miles in the soaking rain to make my way to the greyhound bus stop then rode that fucker for 15 damn hrs to get to FL.Fuck greyhound!lmao.Also stunk up that bus and made everyone suffer thru a month of no shower and wearing the same clothes.I was toxic as fuck.Hahaha.

Needless to say i had a hell of a trip.And i will continue to travel expect i will be putting my own group together.And weeding out the user's and dope heads..Sure are alot of em to be honest.But i didn't expect them to be doing this infront of me and all the while a crackwhore is smoking crack next to us.


Life changing experience?Check,big fucking check mark there lol.

I am glad i got out there and will be going back out there expect i will be doing hitch hiking and maybe someone will be kind enough to send me a copy of a crew change so i can mix it up.

Oh and let me tell you about one of the real nut jobs in that crew haha.Cia is the guys name and he only eats raw meat pork/chicken/beef and only drinks blood and beer.He can't even swallow water without throwing it back up.This fucker is so sick in the head he found a dead dog beside the road and cut it up and drinked its blood by the handful's.Like what the flying fuck.He also ate his gf's bloody tampons infront of us LOL.

I am sure i have more then earned my stripes so far.With all the shit we went thru just to get out haha.

Later
Chris


----------



## Deleted member 20

I am not sure what part makes me want to puke first, the "bloody tampons" or the"8 deep & 3 dogs". At some point early on my survival instincts would have kicked in & I would have left that crew by the wayside. To each his own.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Oh it wasn't by choice for me to ride with these goons.I was told it would just be me and 2 others.But i guess things changed rapidly lol.

Yeah i won't be ridding with a big group anytime soon.All the drama and bs isn't worth it.And when i left them in little 5 points they had a group of 11 and 4 dogs.Thats a bit much.Plus that would mean NONE of us could catch out on the fly.But i could have haha.Didn't think of that till now.

I learned alot though.And don't regret making that trip.


----------



## wildboy860

wow, what a fuck load of a mess. if you think that shit was bad, wait till you've been on the road for a few years. you ain't seen shit yet buddy!!


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Oh i know this was nothing to what ill see later down the line lol.

I been so desensitized it really didn't bother me that much.Its just when they were sharing the same needle and shit was where i drew the line.And to think i drank from the same gallon of water as they all did and didn't catch anything.Hah.

I sorta expected it but i didn't expect it within the 1st 2 weeks of knowing those kids.

And to think where they will end up in 10 yrs if they are even alive at that point.There way of living was just so damn self destructive i had to get out of there.They put more work on getting fucked up then ever riding around.Which is sad i traveled with them for experience and a taste of the life.But that way of life that they live isn't for me lol.I'll be going solo from here on out.Which is what i should have done after that crap they pulled.

Now i have a decent set of experience but still nothing to brag about.Least i have more of an idea then your average newb.I tired getting a crew change off one of the guys in that crew but i couldn't come up with the change to make a copy he had a 06 copy.And circles had a 2011 edition which was given out to members of the FTRA which he is apart of.Doubt i can score that though lol.Fucker had it on his phone too.Haha.

Looking forward to getting back out next month.Trying to put something together to make my way over to Pennsylvania to check out Centrilla then over to Colorado to check out the mountains and what not.

I'll be hitching this next time out and see how that goes.Seems to be much safer then train riding least you have a choice as to where you are going and can get off anytime.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Lately man ive been saying 2's a crowd. you learned though so thats good and good story. the guy drinking blood thats what the trappers in the fur trade era used to do but not from an animal on the streets that possibly had rabies or other diseases i hope that retarded dude dies of rabies. good luck in the future and if you have never hitched before you might find that it. . .. sucks most of the time.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hah yeah id expect its more walking then actual riding.But im okay with that.Yeah it was merely for just experience to see if i liked going down that road.And i sure did like it.Hell that was the happiest i have been in awhile after each time we caught out it was all worth while.

*** comment removed ***

Least i know how to get from FL to GA then to AA.But thats about it.Least i do have the csx number to call in the cars to where they are going so that will be useful.

I'm just glad i did this whole trip and with no $$ to my name either.Surprised alot of my family members that i even went out to begin with let alone staying out there for a whole month.If it wasn't for the shit the crew i was with was pulling every damn day then i would have stuck with em.


----------



## wizehop

Personally travel alone, meet up when there, then leave alone or with one two max......


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hah yeah thats what im gonna do next time i head out.

That group i was with just split up and they are now just one group with 3 people.Funny thing is they all miss me lol.Now i feel sorta bad for leaving them.But i couldn't stand seeing what i was seeing from most of them.

I'll meet back up with em at nationals.Or who knows i might find someone else to travel with all together.


----------



## bryanpaul

got broke in quick.......lawdy....took me a couple years on the road before it was half gallons and piles of beer cans and dope shootin and crack smokin ......not by me personally, of course..........but yeah cool you got out and had an adventure.....remember there's a million different ways to travel.... dont have to be Crusty McPeepants to ride trains and have fun and shit........


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Haha yeah i bet there's alot more ways to travel then just being a crustyfuck that rides trains.

Next time i head out ill figure out a damn way to least get some what of a shower least once a damn week lol.I'll be damned if ill stink like that ever again.I caught a whiff of my old clothes that i set outside and holy shit they fucking stink of death.

On another note i got a call today from one of the chicks on the crew and she was told Circles apparently got his leg hacked off by a train.My guess is he was drunk and boasting about how he can hop out on the fly drunk.And the rest is history.Part of me feels bad but i see the way he treats others so i can't feel that bad for the guy.

Maybe this will set him straight after all he has 2 kids to raise.

I'll be going to nationals so ill meet up with some other travelers and see what happens.


Yeah i been thru alot of shit already as a newbie so the rest of this will be child's play imo.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

W


Bl3wbyyou said:


> Haha yeah i bet there's alot more ways to travel then just being a crustyfuck that rides trains.
> 
> Next time i head out ill figure out a damn way to least get some what of a shower least once a damn week lol.I'll be damned if ill stink like that ever again.I caught a whiff of my old clothes that i set outside and holy shit they fucking stink of death.
> 
> On another note i got a call today from one of the chicks on the crew and she was told Circles apparently got his leg hacked off by a train.My guess is he was drunk and boasting about how he can hop out on the fly drunk.And the rest is history.Part of me feels bad but i see the way he treats others so i can't feel that bad for the guy.
> 
> Maybe this will set him straight after all he has 2 kids to raise.
> 
> I'll be going to nationals so ill meet up with some other travelers and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Yeah i been thru alot of shit already as a newbie so the rest of this will be child's play imo.


Wash dem Parts in a bathroom sink... Or hit up a truck stop and ask truckers for a shower ticket (helps if a chic asks instead, if you're with one)
Or just pay the $ for a trucks top shower if your that bad off.. A rag and a jug of water is your friend too.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Yeah i was doing the old classic whore bath at every damn gas station.Still didn't faze the stink at all.Think it was my clothes that were the problem.

I'll just ziplock a bunch of extra clothes that way i can separate everything from the old nasty stuff.

Yeah ill ask around whenever i pop in a truck stop.Would be nice to have a shower haha.Its such a motivator when you are clean and have clean clothes on lol.Least its that way for me.

Yeah figure if im hard up ill get a gallon of water and run into the nearest bush line and goto town lol.I always carry soap and crap with me to begin with.


----------



## bwad99

Of course they miss ya, cause you weren't fucked up all the time and had your wits about you. Good story, sounds like ya got a taste for it and know what to look for.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hah yeah i figured they wanted me to be around as i was the only clear head in the group.

I'll probably will meet back up with them at the national meet.Though im not too sure where the hell its going on at.Sometime next month then thru mid way of the month after that.

Keep being told everyone should at least experience a rainbow meet.So ill give it a go.

Then off to Colorado i go to live on the land for a few months.Theres alot of a old empty run down cabins in the hills around there from the gold mining days.So surely ill find a nice place to crash for a few months.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

i thought about trying to get to the rainbow gathering for my first time this year but ill be out west by then say Bl3wbyyou im thinking the same thing about them shinin mountains and trying to go primitive for awhile here before fall what are your plans for that


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Well man to be honest im selling the last bit of my old stuff i got kicking around.To get some new boots then im sticking my thumb out from here to PA.I wanna check out Centralia if you haven't i recommend it.We could meet up there and head out together i guess and terrorize the west coast for a bit.If all goes well here i should be out on the road by the 14th of next month.Least ill have my measly $200 in food stamps to ease my mind for a bit.I wanna check out old run down and supposed 'hunted' locations and stay in old said run down buildings.I'm just about exploring and checking out one place to the next.

Yeah i wanna find a cabin out in Colorado and live off the land for a few months.Who knows if ill ever really return lol.I know ill find something suitable up there that won't really be a problem.The gold mining days there use to be alot of em.But in the 70's the local forestry folks burned alot of em down.I'm sure there's still alot to select though.

Hit me up in a pm if you wanna meet up and what not.

Link about Centralia.

http://www.offroaders.com/album/centralia/centralia.htm

Later
Chris


----------



## smellsea

haha. oh boy. good story, hah.


----------



## WingNnt

WHO THE FUCK eats a bloody tampon?? Man oh man


----------



## kennacoconut

Holy shit sounds like the adventure of a lifetime!!!!! 

Can't wait to hear abouts your next trip


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Yeah it was one hell of a 1st trip.i plan on getting a camera to bring along on these trips.Lifetime of memory's and id share em with everyone here lol.

Glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Kim Chee

I love croogles (or oogle crews). Some people may give you a hard time for riding with that many people, but I say you all make awesome "bull bait". He will surely get his quota and sit on his fat ass the rest of the week after getting 10 riders off of a train and I'll get to ride my sweet little solo ass off unhindered. Yes, take pictures! Good story.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hah that was always going thru my damn mind.Whenever we would see the bull then he drives by and back to his little spot.Then we all dart out across the damn tracks and hop on board some grainers.Then we are all freaking the hell out as he is creeping on by in his SUV lol.

That shit was always on my mind.Man if we get caught that damn bull is gonna have a shitload of paper work to file.Ahaha.It would be like a bunch of illegals jumping out of a mini van.Just one after the other in random directions LOL.


----------



## kennacoconut

A friend of mine is staying in a shed... I wonder why he doesn't go to the community college. There is free soap and you don't need an id. Then go to the fitness center locker room (again no college id needed) and there are nice hot private showers.

I had to do that my freshman yr when I was at scholl 14 hrs a day and the evil stepmother did all she could to prevent me from showering.



Bl3wbyyou said:


> Haha yeah i bet there's alot more ways to travel then just being a crustyfuck that rides trains.
> 
> Next time i head out ill figure out a damn way to least get some what of a shower least once a damn week lol.I'll be damned if ill stink like that ever again.I caught a whiff of my old clothes that i set outside and holy shit they fucking stink of death.
> 
> On another note i got a call today from one of the chicks on the crew and she was told Circles apparently got his leg hacked off by a train.My guess is he was drunk and boasting about how he can hop out on the fly drunk.And the rest is history.Part of me feels bad but i see the way he treats others so i can't feel that bad for the guy.
> 
> Maybe this will set him straight after all he has 2 kids to raise.
> 
> I'll be going to nationals so ill meet up with some other travelers and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Yeah i been thru alot of shit already as a newbie so the rest of this will be child's play imo.


----------



## Doobie_D

Jesus fucking christ!!! There is so much forehead slapping retardedness in that story i almost shit myself. Like i was telling you tho, coming from FL on a GM your shit will ALWAYS break up in Waycross. Its a major hump yard.

Anyways it breaks my heart to see how alot of newbie kids out there act and its compounded by the fact that they take on even newer newbies and teach them retarded habits. But like Mmmmmmmicael says it does give the bull his quota very easily. Im just sick of seeing every catch out spot trashed with beer cans, RIGS!, turd piles etc. No one seems to have any respect for catchouts anymore. Its like most kids think "oh, well.. im only gonna be here this time around so i'll trash the fuck out of it and act like a tard in the yard. I'll never be thru this place again" This is almost certainly why the tolerance for riders in towns and in the yard is rapidly going downhill in almost every major spot.


----------



## ipoPua

Bl3wbyyou said:


> I'll just ziplock a bunch of extra clothes that way i can separate everything from the old nasty stuff.


just wash em in the sink and sun dry, dude. all you need is two sets


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hah yeah i hear you on the hop out spots being full of garbage and shit.Its pretty sad that spots are left like that.When im out solo ill try my best to not add to the damn piles of garbage and shit.The weicrief yard or however its spelled we actually cleaned up that hop out spot and filled up 5 bags of garbage and beer cans.At least we tried not to add to the piles of crap everywhere.But whenever they started drinking they would throw shit around at other spots.And i would just roll my eyes in disgust to be honest.

Yeah i was surprised we never got caught or busted by the bull with the newbies i was with.And more surprised when Circles added more people to the group.And i always said we have wayyy to many people as it is.But nooo lol.No one listens to me.Hence why ill be going solo and having less drama and bullshit to deal with.

I haven't learned any 'retarded' habits from anyone.Least i don't think i have picked any up.I rarely ever agreed with anything they were doing.But i was merely going with the flow.

Thanks for your insight though .


----------



## Doobie_D

i wasnt talking about you in particularly. Ive just noticed a HUGE influx of morons in the last couple years. And they almost certainly learned that "its ok" to fuck shit up from other fuck ups. Probably because no one properly "schools" them.

As for the yard i think your thinking about Moncrief? Or maybe Waycross?


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Moncrief was the yard.The Waycross hop out house was destroyed by the county.So we couldn't hop out from there and plus it was teaming with cops everywhere.Buncha damn kids blew the spot up.I was told this before i even made my way to that yard.

Luckily i didnt get all the way to waycross just about 4 miles out then we met Circles at that kangroo gas station.And walked back to the Moncrief yard a night later.That shit sucked nearly walked 40 miles lol.


----------

